

Using HTML5 localStorage as a fallback for offline form submission - kmfrk
http://miniapps.co.uk/blog/post/using-html5-localstorage-as-a-fallback-for-offline-form-submission/

======
tommi
The hardest part is the UI. Should the data in storage expire? Should the
client be notified when the form is submitted? Should the user be able to
cancel the submitting? To answer all of those in a way that every user
understands is not easy.

------
vhackish
Thanks, I was just thinking about this exact problem and wondering if
localStorage would be a good way to handle it. It looks dead simple from your
code - just set an attribute with the JSON request as the value, and try to
send it later. Lots of little other things to work out like tommi mentioned,
but nice simple examples are really helpful.

------
adamdecaf
Pretty cool, the only thing I can think of is letting the user know when the
form isn't submitted, and telling them what the app will do once it's back
online.

------
to
i would be careful right now with storing data on clients after those flash
cookie law suits this and last month.

